# Lap sleeve converted to gastric bypass



## meo59101 (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a patient who has had a lap sleeve and now, because of erosive GERD, is going to undergo a lap revision to a gastric bypass. Is there a code you could suggest for this procedure? My thought is CPT 43644, but apparently most insurance companies will only pay for one bariatric procedure during a patient's lifetime, regardless of the reason for requiring the revision. I'd appreciate any suggestions, comments, direction. Thank you


----------

